# كيف اشغل كهرباء المنزل بالطاقه الشمسيه؟



## ايهاب الجديد (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخواني الكرام
اخوكم جديد في المنتدي وايضا جديد في عالم الهندسه والالكترونات ومامفهمش فيها حاجه بصراحه
بس محب لهذا العلم وبحاول اقرا الجديد في التكنولوجيا علي قد ماقدر:d
في موضوعين متحمس ليهم جدا وبحب اعرف اي معلومات عنهوم
1 موضوع تشغيل السياره بالماء وكنت كتبت رساله لللاخ الكريم { عمر } وان شاء الله نتعاون كلنا في الموضوع ونوصل لهدف جيد
2 موضوع الطاقه الشمسيه وكيفيه استخدامها في انتاج الطاقه الكهربائيه وازاي نستفاد بالخلايا الشمسيه
في اناره المنازل والطرق
وقريت كتير وبحثت لحد ماوصلت لمصانع في الصين بتبيع خلايا شمسيه بمساحات مختلفه وفولتات مختلفه وانواع كتير وتفاصيل فنيه مش فاهمها
برجاء لو حد من حضراتكم عنده عنده معلومات عن الموضوع ده 
وماهي المتطلبات الازمه لتشغييل كهرباء المنزل بها
وبحتاج كام لوح وكل ولح مواصفاته ايه ( طول و عرض وكام فولت وكام وات الخ )
وهل يوجد اماكن لبيع الالواح دي في مصر ؟؟؟؟؟
وهل لو اتعملت الفكره بقدر اعتمد عليها بشكل اساسي في الكهرباء ولا بتبقي حاجه كده رفاهيه ومساعده ؟؟؟؟؟
ولو حد جربها ايه مميزاتها وايه عيوبها وايه التكاليف بتاعتها ؟؟؟؟؟
وبرضوا بنادي لتجمعنا لعمل فريق واحد ونشوف تكاليف الفكره ومتطلباتها والمكان المناسب لاقامه المشروع ونقسم تكاليفها علي الاعضاء الي ان نصل لنتيجه مرضيه ممكن نعمل حق ملكيه وبرائه اختراع باسم الفريق ونسوق الفكره ونبيع ونكسب ان شاء الله
ملحوظه بسيطه 
لو تم عمل الفريق من 100 فرد وكل فرد دفع مثلا 500 جنيه او 1000 جنيه هايبقي معانا مبلغ كويس ممكن نبدا بيه الفكره 
وربنا يكرمنا ونكون متفقين علي طول ونكون يد واحده ونطور بلادنا ان شاء الله :20:
اسف علي الاطاله يا اخواني


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع الطاقة الشمسية معروف منذ زمن وهنا فى مصر بعض محطات للملاحة الجوية تعمل بهذه الخلايا كليا لأنها فة مناطق صحراوية
بالنسبة للمنزل تحتاح تحديد القدرة الكلية المطلوبة بقياس تيار الدخول بواسطة ما تسمى "بنسة أمبير" وهى مقياس معروف فمثلا لو تحتاج 10 أمبير كحد أقصى لتشغيل ثلاجة و الإضاءة و الحاسب والتليفزيون الخ تحتاج إلى 10 أمبير × 220 فولت أى 2.2 كيلو وات
تحتاج لوحدة انفيرتر 2 كيلو أو 3 كيلو لتحويل الجهد المستمر الخارج من الخلايا إلى متردد ليناسب الأجهزة المنزلية
من مواصفات الانفيرتر تعلم أنه يحتاج بطارية "كذا" فولت و نفترض مثلا 48 فولت 
سيكون التيار 2.2 ك ÷ 48 فولت = 46 أمبير
اشترى وحدات شمسية تجهز لك 48 فولت 46 أمبير ثم قم بتوصيل الوحدات

ستبقى نقطه ماذا تفعل عند غياب الشمس مساء و فى ظروف الشتاء.


----------



## ايهاب الجديد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي ردك واسف علي تاخري في الرد 
طيب دلوقتي هل من الممكن اننا نخزنها في بطاريات اوقات الشمس الشديده والحر الشديد ولا الكلام ده ماينفعش ؟ 
وفين بتتباع في مصر الالواح دي ؟ ادور عليها فين ؟
والف شكر لاهتمامك


----------



## مجنون شهد (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور مشكور هذه فكرة رائع بعض الدول يوجد بها التجريه وفى مصر فى القوات المسلحه يوجدسخانات مياه بطاقه الشمشيه


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ايهاب الجديد قال:


> شكرا اخي الكريم علي ردك واسف علي تاخري في الرد
> طيب دلوقتي هل من الممكن اننا نخزنها في بطاريات اوقات الشمس الشديده والحر الشديد ولا الكلام ده ماينفعش ؟
> وفين بتتباع في مصر الالواح دي ؟ ادور عليها فين ؟
> والف شكر لاهتمامك


هذا ما يحدث فعلا حيث تشحن بطاريات أوقات الاضاءة الشديدة للإستخدام لاحقا
رجاء التفرقة بين الحرارة الشديدة والإضاءة الشديدة فالحر الشديد قد يأتى مع غيوم كثيفة تزيد من اختزان الحرارة لأن السحاب له خاصية "الصوبة الزجاجية" والحرارة عدو اللكترونيات رقم 1
فى منطقة باب اللوق مثل النخيلى و مأمون و ram


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين علي المعلومات القيمة


----------



## apu_basmala (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراَ


----------



## zakaria4417122 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

انا معاكم فى الفكرة دى


----------



## المهندس مروان ماهر (6 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم على هذا الموضوع ياشاطر احتمال في العراق سيكون هكذا فكره


----------



## smart_etsh (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*hello*

hi 
i do research about this topic long time ago 
well
i found so many circuits and some ideas about this and i tried some of them in my own home , but still have some littile problem
that about AMPER 
cuz all solar cells i created or use it give output of 12v direct current 
and i got an inverter circuit from 12v dc to 220 v ac as we use in egypt but the problem is in amper i want about fifity amper and all what i gat is about 3 amper 
if you think to use my project to lighting 
it will be oki if you will light 15 white LEDs tighter 
and sure then you will not need that inverter circuit 
tell me if you want and i send you all project plans 
thank you for your time :56:


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ايهاب الجديد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اخواني الكرام
> اخوكم جديد في المنتدي وايضا جديد في عالم الهندسه والالكترونات ومامفهمش فيها حاجه بصراحه
> بس محب لهذا العلم وبحاول اقرا الجديد في التكنولوجيا علي قد ماقدر:d
> ...


شكراً لك 
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
لقد وجدت بعض المعلومات لهذه الفكرة 
و هذه الفكرة ممتازة و تستحق التنفيذ 
الصورة التالية لجهاز اسمه انفرتر 






و هو يحول ال12 فولت مستمر الى 220 فولت تيار متردد
اذا اردت معرفة معلومات اخرى على هذا الجهاز 
ادخل على الرابط التالي
و هو موضوعي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213109.html
أي أسئلة سارد عليها ان شاء الله تعالى 
و شكراً لك ​


----------



## eldahawe (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الطاقة فى مصر والوطن العربى أرخص من تكلفة استخراج الطاقة من الرياح او الخلاية الشمسية.
ولكن بعض الاماكن التى تبعد عن مصدر الطاقة"الصحراء مثلا" نستخدم بدائل
ولكن يجب أن نستخدم أجهزة موفرة للطاقة مثلا لمبات 10 الى 20 وات...الخ
ويفضل ان تعمل على تيار مستمر وليكن 12 فولت حتى يمكن تخزين الطاقة فى بطاريات لاستخدامها عند انقطاع المصدر المولد للطاقة الضوء او الرياح.


----------



## محمد جلال حلب (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
نظام توليد الطاقة الكهربائية من أشعة الشمس يتألف من عدة أجزاء :
1- الخلايا الضوئية : تقوم بتحويل الطاقة الضوئية إلى طاقة كهربائية ( تيار مستمر ) وتكون باستطاعات مختلفة وفولتات متعددة مثلاً 12v 100w .
2- منظم شحن : جهاز إلكتروني يتحكم بشحن البطاريات من الخلايا الضوئية .
3- البطاريات : تقوم بتخزين التيار المستمر أثناء وجود الشمس أو الضوء ليتم استخدامه عند غياب الشمس ولها مواصفات أهمها نوع البطارية وعمرها وأمبيرها الاسمي وفولتها الاسمي .
4- المبدلة الترددية ( الإنفرتر ) : جهاز إلكتروني يقوم بتحويل التيار المستمر إلى تيار متناوب له مواصفات مثل الاستطاعة وجهد الدخل وجهد الخرج علماً أنه لا يمكن أن يكون جهد الخرج أكبر من جهد الدخل لذا يتم ربط البطاريات على التسلسل ليكون الجهد الناتج مناسباً مثلاً يتم ربط 20 بطارية 12v 100a على التسلسل ليكون الناتج بطارية 240v 100a مستمر لتدخل على المبدلة الترددية ويكون الخرج 240v ac متناوب تقريباً .


يتم إنشاء نظام توليد لكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية بدراسة الحمل المراد تغذيته مع مراعاة زمن الشحن (وجود الشمس) وزمن الإستهلاك (غياب الشمس) ثم اختيار عناصر النظام المذكورة أعلاه بما يناسب هذه الدراسة مع مراعاة زيادة مناسبة من أجل تيارات الإقلاع واحتمال أي زيادة في الحمل مع الزمن بالإضافة يجب اختيار نوع المبدلة الترددية بشكل مناسب للحمل إن كان تحريضياً أو ضوئياً أو سخانات أو سعوي لإمكانية وجود تيار عكسي من الحمل عند إنقطاع التغذية يمكن أن يؤذي المبدلة .
يمكن أن يزود النظام بنظام تحكم كامل يراقب حالة أجزاء النظام مثل حالة البطاريات ويتحكم بها ويراقب الحمل أيضاً تحسباً لوقوع عطل أحمل زائد .



والله ولي التوفيق ...


----------



## محمد جلال حلب (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
تصحيح : لا أعلم ما مقدار الجهد المستمر اللازم ليدخل على المبدلة الترديية ليكون الجهد الناتج 220v ac .


----------



## aassaker (19 يوليو 2015)

الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل
انظمة الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل:
حينما نقول تعبير " الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل " فاننا نعني بذلك كل التطبيقات التي تستطيع ان تحول الطاقة الشمسية الي اي شكل من اشكال الطاقة التي تلبي احتياجاتنا اليومية داخل المنزل.
هذه التطبيقات قد تكون انظمة الألواح الشمسية الفولتوضوئية ( Photovoltaic systems) او قد تكون سخانات شمسية لتسخين المياه او حتي قد تكون انظمة تبريد او تدفئة بالطاقة الشمسية او انها قد تكون حتي طهو الطعام بالطاقة الشمسية وكل ما قد يرد في ذهنك من تطلبفات الطاقة الشمسية المختلفة داخل المنزل.
ولكن بما اننا قد تعودنا ان الكهرباء تستطيع ان تلبي لنا جميع الاحتياجات التي نريدها داخل المنزل فان اول ما يرد في ذهن من ليس له خلفية عن الطاقة الشمسية حينما نقول مصطلح " الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل " هو هذه الصورة التي بالأعلي وهي صورة منزل يلبي احتياجاته من الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية عن طريق نظام الألواح الشمسية الفولتوضوئية " Photovoltaic system "
لذلك فاننا في هذا الموضوع سنتحدث عن انظمة الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل لتوليد الكهرباء " Photovoltaic systems " محاولين تبسيط الموضوع للأجابة عن تساؤلات شخص عادي يريد ان يعرف ما سيحتاجه لتوفير احتياجات منزله من الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية وتكلفتها المبدئية وغيرها من التساؤلات. 
" تستطيع ان تعلق علي الموضوع باي تساؤل يرد في ذهنك ولم نذكره في هذا الموضوع وسنجيب عليك بكل سرور "

ان كنت تفكر جديا في تشغيل منزلك بالطاقة الشمسية : فمن الطبيعي ان اول تساؤل لديك هو: ما هي تكلفة الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل وما هي المساحة التي احتاجها ؟؟ 
بالطبع نعلم ان هذا هو أهم سؤال يدور في ذهنك وقد تكون قرأت كثيرا وسمعت كثيرا ولكنك حتي الآن لم تصل الي شخص يخبرك بشكل مبسط كيف تعرف التكلفة المبدأية لاستخدام الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل. ولقد تركنا اجابة هذا التساؤل في آخر الموضوع نظرا لأهمية ان تفهم العديد من الامور أولا قبل ان نجيبك عليه. فتابع معنا ولا تتسرع فالأمر يحتاج الي القليل من الهدوء والصبر.
"تستطيع الآن ان تقوم لتحضر لنفسك كوب من الشاي ثم تأتي لتحتسيه وانت تتابع معي وتركز في كل ما أقول لتفهم الأمر جيدا ثم يسعدني ان تترك تعليقا باي تساؤل تريده ^_^ "
الطاقة الشمسية الفولتوضوئية للمنازل لتوليد الكهرباء ( Photovoltaic Systems ) :
انظمة الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل من هذا النوع هي عبارة عن تكنولوجيا تقوم بتحويل اشعة الشمس الساقطة علي الألواح الفولتوضوئية الي طاقة كهربية تستطيع ان تستخدمها لتلبية احتياجاتك داخل المنزل أو حتي جزأ منها وهذا يعتمد علي حجم النظام نفسه ومدي استهلاكك للكهرباء وموقعك الجغرافي علي الخريطة فشدة الاشعاع الشمسي يختلف من بلد الي اخري وحتي من مدينة الي أخري وأعتقد اننا في عالمنا العربي لايجب ان نقلق اطلاقا من موقعنا الجغرافي علي الخريطة فجميع البلاد العربية بفضل الله غنية بالطاقة الشمسية. 
مكونات انظمة الطاقة الشمسية الفولتوضوئية للمنازل : Photovoltaic System Components
الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل

1- الألواح الشمسية Solar Panels :
الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل
الألواح الشمسية هي تعتبر العنصر الرئيسي والأساسي في انظمة الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل حيث انها هي التي تكمن فيها تكنولوجيا تحويل الطاقة الضوئية الي طاقة كهربية. واللوح الشمسي كما هو واضح في الصورة عبارة عن مجموعة من الخلايا الشمسية المتصلة مع بعضها بالتوالي او بالتوازي وموضوعة في اطار واحد اما اذا تم وضع مجموعة الواح في اطار واحد كبير فتسمي " مصفوفة " كما في حالة المشاريع الضخمة ومحطات توليد الكهرباء بالطاقة الشمسية.
أما بخصوص انواعها : فيمكن تقسيمها الي ثلاثة انواع من حيث طريقة التصنيع كل منها له سعره وله كفائته وهذه الانواع هي :
Monocrystalline و polycrystalline و thin film وبالطبع هذه الانواع لا يعلمها الكثير ولا يستطيعون التفريق بينها. فكل منهم له سعره وله كفائته وله استخداماته وعلي اي حال سنفرغ لانواع الألواح الشمسية موضوعا خاصا فيما بعد. وكمعلومة مبدأية " معظم الشركات العربية تستورد النوع الأول poly نظرا لانه يعتبر ارخص في السعر ولكنه اقل في الكفائة من ال mono "
يمكنك قراءة المزيد عن الألواح الشمسية في موضوع " الألواح الشمسية لتوليد الكهرباء "
وجميع هذه الأنواع تنتج تيار مستمر طبعا وتذكر هذه المعلومة جيدا.

2- أطار التثبيت:
وهو الاطار الذي سيتم تثبيت الألواح الشمسية عليه ولكن ما أهمية الحديث عنه ؟؟
بالطبع له أهمية كبيرة في تحديد المساحة والمكان وزاوية الميل اعتمادا علي وضع المنزل والمكان الجغرافي وعوامل اخري كثيرة وسوف نفرغ له أيضا موضوع خاص به فيما بعد بعنوان " تثبيت الواح الطاقة الشمسية "


3- منظم الشحن:
بكل بساطة وظيفته تنظيم الجهد والتيار الداخل الي البطارية حتي نحافظ عليها من التلف " كشاحن بطارية المحمول مثلا "

4- البطاريات:
بالطبع بطاريات الطاقة الشمسية هدفها الرئيسي هو تخزين الطاقة الكهربية لكي نستخدمها في الاوقات التي لا تكون الشمس ساطعة فيها كالليل مثلا. ومعظمها تكون بجهد 12 فولت
حينما ينظر الي شكلها اي شخص عادي يظن ان باستطاعته استخدام بطارية السيارة بدلا منها وهذا بالطبع لا يصح لانها بطاريات من نوع دورة الشحن العميق أي انها يمكنها ان تفرغ 80% من شحنتها الكهربية دون ان تفسد. أما بطارية السيارة فستفسد من أول يوم تشغيل. " بالطبع اعلم ان هناك من سيكون له تعليق علي هذا الأمر بان نجعل فصل البطارية عند قيمة تفريغ تعادل نظام فصلها داخل السيارة ولكنك بالطبع بذلك ستستطيع استخدام الطاقة في الليل ساعة علي الأكثر ثم تهدر كل هذا الكم من الطاقة التي جمعتها خلال النهار " ولا نريد ان ندخل في جدالات جانبية. يمكنك قراءة المزيد عن بطاريات الطاقة الشمسية .

5- محول التيار Inverter :
أتذكر حينما تحدثت عن الألواح الشمسية وقلت لك تذكر جيدا معلومة انها تنتج تيار مستمر؟
ولكن جميع الاجهزة الكهربية التي بداخل المنزل تعمل بتيار متردد وهنا تأتي وظيفة محول التيار أو الانفرتر.
فهو الذي يقوم بتحويل التيار من مستمر الي متردد وينظم الجهد الخارج ليتماشي مع نظام الاجهزة الموجودة في المنزل.
وهو يعتبر أغلي قطعة في هذه المجموعة.
وهنا نكون قد انهينا الحديث عن مكونات انظمة توليد الكهرباء ب الطاقة الشمسية للمنازل . وننتقل الي نقطة اخري


----------



## aassaker (19 يوليو 2015)

http://www.arabsolarenergy.com/2014/12/solar-energy-battries.html


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## حاتم حسيني يوسف (7 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا علي الموضوع ممكن بعد اذنكم اريد اعرف رسم تخطيطي لخليه شمسيه وشرحهاة


----------

